# what to do about the runt or possible peanut?



## KrystalMarie (Jul 14, 2010)

This little one is about half the size as the other kits. Momma keeps pushing him to the side so he can't stay warm. I am pretty sure she feed all the others, but not him. Should I just take him out and do my best with him?? I am totally willing!!! Also I think he's a runt because he seems the same as the others, he's just weaker and don't move as much. Just wondering what the difference is between a runt and a peanut?


----------



## Wynette (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey, Krystal- I don't have rabbits, but I know someone that raises them so I e-mailed her (she's not a member here) and here's her reply:



> If the head is bigger than the body, then it is a peanut.  It could also be that the mother knows something isn't quite right with it and doesn't want to take it.  If it was mine, then I would try and bottle feed it, just to give it a chance.


I hope this helps!


----------



## KrystalMarie (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!
I haven't decided what to do wth it yet! I don't want him to be cold. 
I tired bottle feeding him and he wasn't to interested in it. 
I think he might just be a runt!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 14, 2010)

My reply seems to have evaporated into the ether. Very well, let's see if this gets through. 

A runt is an otherwise normal bunny that got short shrift while in the doe's uterus. 

A peanut is a bunny that inherited a copy of the dwarfing gene from both its mother and its father. Peanuts are only about 2/3 the size of the normal bunnies in the litter. Their heads look odd (a friend calls them "camel babies" because the head looks like a camel's head to her). The hind end of a peanut looks underdeveloped, and they often have little or no control of their back legs.


----------



## KrystalMarie (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you!! I am so greatful to hear he is just a runt, his head is the same in portion as the others, so yaaaaay. A happy health baby bunny!!!


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 15, 2010)

Mother Nature knows best.  She told mamma to get rid of the runt and spend her time and food resoures carring for those that have a good chance to survive.   99% of the time it is a waste of time  and effort to keep a runt going... just cull it and move on.


----------



## KrystalMarie (Jul 16, 2010)

Thamks for all the advice guys, but the bunny died sometime last night.. We still have five.. Our white bunny we think is having babies but not to sure :/


----------

